# Argëtim & zbavitje > Lojra dhe rebuse >  Dhe thone pastaj qe nuk eshte kafshe e zgjuar

## juliano1

Kush do thoni ju  
Pergjigjia eshte gomari 
nqs ndodheni ne mes maleve dhe nuk e dini rrugen per ne shtepi viheni gomarin perpara  dhe ka per t'ju çuar te fshati me i afert
Ndaj edhe kur thone gomar nganjehere merreni  si kompliment se eshte kafshe e zgjuar  
( une nuk jam as i zgjuar dhe as budalla keshtu ai kompliment per mua do ishte i kot )

Po pyetja eshte 

pse pellet gomari ?

----------


## DeuS

Si ha xhaja ato bishtaja o Juliano !
Besoj qe ti duhet ta dish me mire meqe paske kaq informacion mbi magjarin

----------


## juliano1

Ej Wolf

Te duket e veshtire pyteja ?
Duhet te jesh nje bujk i vertet per t'ju pergjigjur pyetjes 
dhe pyetja nuk eshte me me kunje

Nqs ti ke ndonje ide, shprehe mendimin tend pa problem

----------


## macia_blu

pellet, nga qe eshte  kafshe e zgjuar i gjori, po meqe nuk e besojne zgjuarsine  e tij pa mbetur ne mal, nuk i beson kush.
(kush mbeti ne mal, e besoj zgjuarsine e tij...lol cobanet zakonisht andej nga malet ndjekin qenin roje te tufes,  dhe jo gomarin....megjitheate , kodrinoret meqe nuk e njohin malin thone per cdo grumbull dhe , kodrine e vogel, apo grumbull plehu , ky eshte mal...ka male e male or ti mik.
lol.
E zgjuar eshte s'ke c'i thua, por eshte kafshe kodrinore.lol

----------


## juliano1

sa anlize te thelle qe i bere moj macia blu por nuk eshte kjo arsyeja perse pellet gomari i shkrete

----------

